# Looking for a contractor



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking for a local contract to give us a price on a few things.



1. We are looking to add a room on to the back of the house.



2. Extending our front porch.



3. Adding to our driveway. (Concrete work)



Please PM me if you are interested in giving a quote.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I used Troy Fryman to build my house and could not be happier unless he did it for free. Very trustworthy. Allways errered to my favore throughout the project. Does additions to turn key homes. I can not say enough about what a difference he made in our experience with contractors. His company is Corner Stone Contractors. Terrific.


----------

